# Playground Equipment accessory to School



## snowroski (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a proposed playground accessory to an existing school for dissabled children.  The intent is for all the equipment to be accessible for dissabled children.  If applicable the 2009 IBC and the ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 would apply.  So, where would I find any applicable codes for this playground?  Has anyone encountered commercial or public playgrounds, and how was it handled?  Thanks!


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Playground Equipment accessory to School

There was a thread on this a week or two ago.  Use the search function for "playground"  There were some good references there.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Playground Equipment accessory to School



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> There was a thread on this a week or two ago.  Use the search function for "playground"  There were some good references there.


The thread a few days ago was about access to the area not necessarily about accessible elements on the playground, if I recall correctly.

The IBC provisions to follow are 1109.14.4 (2006).  Unfortunately there are no technical provisions in the 2003 A117.1 to use.  I suggest that the design follow the guidelines prepared by the Access Board (http://www.access-board.gov/play/).  These will be a part of the ADA-ABA (whenever it gets adopted by the feds).  Right now it can be used for guidance in determining if play areas are accessible.  Since there are no specific rules in place, it's up to the AHJ to determine what's best to use and let people know about it (hint).


----------



## brudgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Playground Equipment accessory to School



			
				Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> \ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > There was a thread on this a week or two ago.  Use the search function for "playground"  There were some good references there.


The thread a few days ago was about access to the area not necessarily about accessible elements on the playground, if I recall correctly.

The IBC provisions to follow are 1109.14.4 (2006).  Unfortunately there are no technical provisions in the 2003 A117.1 to use.  I suggest that the design follow the guidelines prepared by the Access Board (http://www.access-board.gov/play/).  These will be a part of the ADA-ABA (whenever it gets adopted by the feds).  Right now it can be used for guidance in determining if play areas are accessible.  Since there are no specific rules in place, it's up to the AHJ to determine what's best to use and let people know about it (hint).[/quote:1akj0f1e]

If the AHJ is licensed as a design professional and carries E&O then that's sound advice.

If both aren't the case, the AHJ should refrain from designing and refer Citizens to a design professional.

Best practice should at least conform to the law.

Referring anyone to design guidelines which do not conform to current Federal Law - such as those found at the Access-Board's website - is exactly the reason why an AHJ should carry professional liability insurance before engaging in design.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Playground Equipment accessory to School

Make no mistake here. The ICC (international cash cow) has already made a move on playground equipment. Just look at the 09 edition. A new standard is in the works. For now the AHJ is on their own but will soon have guidence from the cow.


----------



## barlovian (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Playground Equipment accessory to School

Where is the project located?  (State)


----------



## north star (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Playground Equipment accessory to School

*snowroski,*

*Welcome to the codes forum!   * 

*This is the link to a previous discussion on playground areas.*

*viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1329*


----------

